# Nice Gag



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

I got to fish with my buddies Charlie, Jimmy, George, and Paul on Friday out of pensacola. Some of my best friends and great fishermen. Had to run from a few storms but they finally pasted and we settled into some decent fishing. We stopped 4 short of our grouper limit but did managed some good ones. Also had lots of schoolie dolphin, amberjack, almaco, and mingos. This trip was special to me cause I actually got to run a bait down and God blessed me with a grand prize. The biggest I have pulled on in some time. I was a very proud fisherman when he hit the surface. We did get a weight on him at the marina, but I think the scales were way off. They said 65 lbs but I think mid 50's at best. We are going to check them against some other scales this Friday and see what the difference is. I'll keep you posted on that outcome. Good luck everyone, be safe, and God Bless. 
Captain Delynn Sigler
Offshore/Deepsea Fishing Guide
(850)758-2165 Cell
(850)669-9100 Hm/Office


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome fish Delynn!!!!!!


----------



## Joerob5 (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice Copper Belly!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That will make a few dinners for sure. Glad you got to fish with your friends and finally got to wet a line. That's got to be different from your norm. Great post and tight lines to you.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Always, ALWAYS, go with the highest weight when weighing a fish.

Super gag, Capt. :thumbup:


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice gag. Congrats


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

That there is one big gag...I'd go with the sixties number also!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats Sir. It's always nice when the Capt gets to catch a fish. Keep on crushin'!!!!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow, that is a stud! It must have been fun to get to fish for a change.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::thumbup:


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Man what a fish.
Whyme


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

Always crushing.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice Grouper! That's your first one isn't it?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Full sized !! Nice job delynn


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

To hell with that scale, it's your fish and it can as large as you want it to be!!


----------

